# Power brakes



## thevoid (Aug 1, 2011)

From the intake manifold. There is a check valve on the vaccum line so that boost pressure is blocked off. If you were to try pumping the brakes at wide open throttle, you would run out of vaccum assist after 3-4 pumps. However, this should not be possible due to throttle cut provisions in the ECU that kick in when you press the brake.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 5, 2012)

*vacuum cruze turbo*

the cruze gets its vacuum at low idle from a vacuum pump attached to the lower left rear of the firewall


----------

